# Replacing drive belts on my Bolens 1050 !



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Decided today was a good day to replace the drive belts on my 1050.
They were starting to "chunk",and didn't quite look right.
It calls for a pair of 1/2"x34" belts,so I cut one of the old belts off,and measured it,to see if there was any difference,since it now has a Kohler engine,instead of the Wisconsin.
The first thing I found is that the PO had used 3/8"x34" belts,and they were stretched,and burned.
Started working on removing the bearing support,but after sitting for many years,the bearing is being stubborn.
I'll take my time,as it's still a good bearing,and I really don't want to have to replace it,and I'll make sure the shaft is clean,and lubed,in case I should have to remove it,again.
Still,it's in great shape,for a 45 yr old tractor !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,there is a difference in belt sizes. With the Kohler engine,the belts are 1/2" x 36". Got them on,but when I started it,the idler pulley lost a bearing. I'll get one,Monday,at the Farm & Home store .
.
View attachment 22772


View attachment 22773


View attachment 22774


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Found some new flat idlers at OPEngines.com ,for $30+change,including 2-day,USPS shipping !
Hopefully,I'll have them by Tuesday,but,in the meantime,I'll work on the front blade,and the snowblower, and building my shed.


----------

